# Homemade stand



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I had bought some
Stands off here from fishingsciece and he had gave me a stand that was basically a seat and a piece of metal no footrest at all took about two hours but what you guys think?








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You aren't going to hang that in a tree are you?


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I planned on it why do you
See a problem with it? I have two 900lbs straps that I planned to hook around it through the holes I drilled into the steel part. I also have 2 2/4s enforcing the platform that are not just bolted to it but screwed down all the way through its a very sturdy stand 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's hard to see, but I don't think it's safe. Once it gets off the ground, it's going to bend in places you never imagined. The platform, even with the 2x4s, will not work unless you have some support cables from the seat to the the end of the platform. Even then, I'm not sure. The 2x2 frame isn't going to hold you back, it's structurally weak. I'd just take it off. Before taking the stand it too high, put up only a few feet to see what happens. And make sure you wear a harness and get clipped in before stepping in the stand.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice I'm going to try and hang it on Monday I will let you know how it goes 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I think Magis is right. It looks akward and heavy to me. And I am not sure if I would trust it in a tree. Don't get me wrong though, I love DIY projects!! Especially if I can save some cash! But truly if I was you I would stick to manufactured tree stands. They have strict testing and the prices have come down some also. Dicks Sporting Goods has hang on tree stands for around $60 dollars now, with a XL platform to stand on. I hope I am not coming off like a prick. I would hate to see anyone fall from a tree, you could be in a world of hurt. Good luck....


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm gonna do some testing with it before I put it up. I had a buddy that's pushing 320lbs and
I'm gonna put it up about 2 foot off the ground behind my house and have him get in it and
See if it holds I think it should it seems pretty sturdy but I will put it through some tests before I stick it up high and I always wear a harness. I will let you
Guys know how it holds up 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nodog (Aug 23, 2012)

From the looks of it (I am a builder) It's meant to stay on the ground. The reasons are many from the materials used to the method of construction to getting that thing up a tree.

I hope your trying to be funny because seriously, that's it's best use. 

You asked.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

that rail looks like a false sense of security....I would never trust it, the way it looks....maybe just for a shooting rail....there is a reason the ones sold aren't made out of wood....to much can go wrong 
whatever you do..... wear a safety harness system ....I have some I don't wear a harness in,and some I would never sit in without


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

I would be a little worried about it myself. I agree with the above replies It is not worth the risk of serious injury. Best of luck. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

You have a small pic so really we can't tell about it... Put it in a tree and let us know how it does.. I would stab. it a little more. 

When I was 11 I hunted in a stand that was called the box and it was placed in the tree the same way that you plan on doing it. It help for many many years. I would say, it was made a little heavier than what yours seens to be.

I have build many stands in trees out of wood. But I use a basic method and forks in the tree. They last for years but every year you have to cheak them out just like you do with metal ones.. Use treated lumber and avoid building them in timber quality trees.(walnuts hickory and oaks) I have one that has a roof I also added a strap at the top for an Oh shi+ handle.

Good luck


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

It is really well put together and the rails are just shooting rails (I have a crossbow) and I was going to hang camo mesh around it to conceal it a bit more...I will put it through a vigorous testing before I stick it up somewhere high... 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Just some unsolicited advice... Don't do it.
Imagine trying to hoist that fish in you avatar with a broken arm, cracked ribs and your heel bones smashed...


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

The mass amount of metal stand that have come out over the last 10 to 15 yr's, I think some people have forgoten what we use to use as tree stands..


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thinking it will be fine I trust my craftsmanship


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

afadenho said:


> I'm thinking it will be fine I trust my craftsmanship


I hope you are correct, the pic is kinda small and i cant see any detail, but from the pic, it looks like some wood slapped together with screws or nails, pressure treated wood mighta been a better idea, but let us know how the testing goes, who knows, maybe youll stab a trophy this year out of it!


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Tested it, it bent at the frame so we're going to do some welding and try it again we'll get it up
There lol did get to hang a different stand yesterday man it was so hot 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

afadenho said:


> I'm thinking it will be fine I trust my craftsmanship


I wish you luck with it....you wouldn't find me in it.....

I alter the ones I buy in the stores I pay good money for..... all for safety and have never had one fail yet....but then...... I like the shooting house anymore  ....just saying


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

That's awesome! But when I think of tree stands #1 safety #2 comfort I would never put something up that I made without testing it a foot off the ground. But I think I'm going to buy a big boy hang on and build around it on the tree I just put a stand up in. If I'm going to be spending as much time as I think I'm going to be out in the woods this year I might as well do it right..


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Even if it does work... next year you'll find the straps holding up a squirrel infested rotten shelf.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Even if it does work... next year you'll find the straps holding up a squirrel infested rotten shelf.


Thats exactly right. Squirrels will probably eat that thing to near nothing. Not sure why, but they do love to chew on wood. 



afadenho said:


> But I think I'm going to buy a big boy hang on and build around it on the tree I just put a stand up in. If I'm going to be spending as much time as I think I'm going to be out in the woods this year I might as well do it right..


Excellent idea. Trust me, Ive gone down the home made route before and was lucky to not have a very serious accident. Looking back, I cant imagine what I was thinking.


----------



## nodog (Aug 23, 2012)

It can work, but... the type of material should be a hard wood, the joints not just screwed together and right off the get go there is no corner bracing. Getting it up there needs to be done in pieces, not all at once. If I was to do it I'd hang it from the tree just like a climbing stand hangs, around the tree and using the same principle which allows for tree movement and growth and doesn't require the fasteners to keep it up there just stay there.

Pine easily splits, hardwood doesn't. If there's a mill round there they have the lumber needed and green is good, but this type of lumber is heavier than pine even treated pine so it must be constructed on the ground with bolts, not screws for the structural supports without the floor or seat material. Then taken apart, hauled up the tree using good ladders tied off to the tree, assemble the structural frame around the tree and secure it there. Last and the floor and seal material, chill and serve. 

Cost? high
Comfort? Plenty
Safety? Very safe
Stories to come? Many
Moving it? Never
Climbing into it? A good ladder that should be removed when ever your not going to hunt it. The stand should also be constructed with an entrance from the ladder onto the stand.

People do this all the time and few hardly ever say a word about them, we call them box blinds and they are just as high as a home made tree stand.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

nodog said:


> It can work, but... the type of material should be a hard wood, the joints not just screwed together and right off the get go there is no corner bracing. Getting it up there needs to be done in pieces, not all at once. If I was to do it I'd hang it from the tree just like a climbing stand hangs, around the tree and using the same principle which allows for tree movement and growth and doesn't require the fasteners to keep it up there just stay there.
> 
> Pine easily splits, hardwood doesn't. If there's a mill round there they have the lumber needed and green is good, but this type of lumber is heavier than pine even treated pine so it must be constructed on the ground with bolts, not screws for the structural supports without the floor or seat material. Then taken apart, hauled up the tree using good ladders tied off to the tree, assemble the structural frame around the tree and secure it there. Last and the floor and seal material, chill and serve.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% if you are going to build it build it correctly..I have been in just about every type of stand home made or not... It is safty first... Any stand that I have built in a tree I have used my climber sometimes 2 climbers to get it up or to build it. Most of all be smart Over due everything. The above is good info.. It really depends on what you want to hunt out of. Hell, look at duck Dynasty.. I want to hunt out of a camper!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have built more than one homemade wooden stand that have been big enough to support two adults.

I built with only treated lumber. The smallest used in the construction was 2x4, After building it was coated with an oil base sealant. There were corner diagonal braces to support the platform. It was lag bolted and strapped, both into the large oak tree. Access was from an extension ladder secured to the tree. It was built and then lifted into the position via a come a long. It was very secure and very safe and many a deer were killed while hunting from it.

It still stands in the oak tree today but no one has been in it in many years due to safety concerns. I only planned on getting a couple of years service and got at least 5 years of safe service out of it.

I wish you luck but based upon your picture I think it is built way too light and you may have some problems to overcome


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

Im an engineer by profession and that thing looks like a death trap....if you have a welder, get some excess pieces from a metal supply shop and weld one up.

I have made my stands before and they worked very well, but they looked nothing like that. You need some plywood (sealed), bar stock, allthread, steel cable, and a ratchet....much safer that and still pretty cheap.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Just go out to craigslist and buy a used professionally made stand...may just save your life...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yes a better photo would be good. but from what i can see, if you wrap the bottom of sides and front with the same plywood you made the floor out of that will tighten it up a lot (box it in), doesnt have to be more than foot high.. itll also make it heavier. also make sure to attach angle braces from the front of the bottom of the stand to the tree. if you can find a limb to rest it on, even better.


----------

